# Spicy corn dip



## mops and hops (Apr 30, 2017)

My wife and I have been bringing this item to family get together or tailgate parties for some time. Not sure what to best call it....We've gave it a lot of interesting nicknames but I know it's a hit everytime we make it. Changing up the recipe a little each time but here is a good starting base. 
Package of last year sweet corn (2-3 cups drained)
Shredded cheddar cheese (1-2 cups)
Mayo (2-3 Tablespoons)
Sour cream (2-3 Tablespoons)
1 Diced/chopped white onion (or go bold w red)
2 Diced/chopped jalapeño 
1can of rotel (orig or spicy)
Add and mix w spoon. Taste and add or change how you like it... but I think half a sleeve of crackers disappeared getting it just right today b4 separating it into what we are taking to the dinner and keeping at home. Ha
Great if you let the dip set in fridge a couple hrs b4 serving. 
Saltines are good w it. But we like club crackers or the discount brand best!












IMG_2859.PNG



__ mops and hops
__ Apr 30, 2017


















IMG_2858.PNG



__ mops and hops
__ Apr 30, 2017


















IMG_2857.PNG



__ mops and hops
__ Apr 30, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2017)

That looks & sounds delicious!

I'm definitely going to give this a try!

Thank you for sharing the recipe!

I'm sending you a point!

Al


----------



## b-one (Apr 30, 2017)

Sounds tasty,ever try it on tortilla chips?


----------



## mops and hops (Apr 30, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks & sounds delicious!
> 
> I'm definitely going to give this a try!
> 
> ...


It's a fun change up of a dip. U won't be disappointed. The real challenge is not returning to the fridge to finish the dip off at night after a few 12oz curls. Thanks!



b-one said:


> Sounds tasty,ever try it on tortilla chips?


That's how this dip originated back in the college years. But it's a cold dip and pretty dense if u make it heavy dairy portions.  Tortilla chips usually break apart.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 30, 2017)

Sounds good. Reminds me of Pimento Cheese but with Corn!...JJ


----------



## b-one (Apr 30, 2017)

mops and hops said:


> SmokinAl said:
> 
> 
> > That looks & sounds delicious!
> ...



Makes sense,ever try it hot?


----------



## mops and hops (Apr 30, 2017)

b-one said:


> Makes sense,ever try it hot?


Hmmm. No I haven't. Unless ur talking about the next morning. Ha


----------



## JZ_Focus (Dec 15, 2017)

I did this for a Christmas party early this month, and it was a huge hit.  I personally would have liked it a little spicier, but I went on the mild side to make it friendly for everyone at the party.  I will definitely be making this again in the near future.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 15, 2017)

Sounds like a great dip.  I'll be giving this a try this Christmas.
POINT
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm so glad I missed the original post back in April.  I didn't need another reason to avoid swimsuits.  Gary, thanks for resurrecting this thread.  I'll be making this soon.


----------



## JZ_Focus (Aug 20, 2019)

Time for a little resurrection! I had to dig for this one again, but it's worth it.  If you haven't made this yet, you definitely should!


----------

